# Romance languages: Similarities



## Alxmrphi

Hello,

 I want to know (from an English native point of view) the similarities between all the Romance languages, in particular French, Spanish, Italian and German.

What do they all have in common, as I see some things that make me think "Is that how it works in this / that language", just basically, common traits of the Romance languages, in a sort of structural POV.


----------



## Mutichou

German isn't a Romance language.
French, Spanish and Italian have many things in common: conjugations, grammar, vocabulary are similar.


----------



## Alxmrphi

What type of language is German?
I presumed because it had different genders for words (which is about all I know of the German language) that it was the same, the countries are all grouped together aswel, I thought that part of Europe did.


----------



## Mutichou

German is a Germanic language, like English. It has three grammatical genders, whereas Romance language have two genders (although latin had three).


----------



## Whodunit

German is a Germanic language like English, Danish, Islandic, Norwegian etc.


----------



## Outsider

Here's a start: Romance languages.


----------



## diegodbs

And here is something more about languages in Europe.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Romance languages all originate from Latin. One of the most noted similarities is the prefixes and suffixes:

tele
dis
ex
post
scope
logy
tion

There are many more, as well.


----------



## vince

Here's my summary of common features

when i mention a word, since each Romance dialect has its own spelling and pronunciation, I make up some "quasi-Latin" form to represent it. e.g. bono = good is buono in Italian, bueno in Spanish, bom in Portuguese, bon in French.



Romance languages share a lot of vocabulary since they are all derived from Latin. Most of their words are Latin-derived or Latin-copied-from-Greek (e.g. television, geographia, sciencia)

Romances languages usually have two genders, masculine and feminine. feminine generally ends with a, masculine with o. (French lost its final syllable, so it's harder to tell the gender)

They got rid of grammatical noun cases that Latin has (German still has some, but not English). So a noun doesn't have a different ending depending on whether it's a subject, direct object, indirect object, possessive/possessor, instrument of some action, etc.

Many Latin tenses have been simplified. Most Romance languages form the future tense by adding the verb "to have" ('habere') to the end of the infinitive

e.g. I will love =  amare + ai/o
you will love = amare + as
she will love = amare + a

btw most verbs's infinitives have an r at or near the end that disappears during simple conjugations (not including future/conditional/etc)

The further west you go, the more the verb "tenere" (to hold) supplants "habere" (to have). By the time you get to Portugal, tenere (local spelling & pronunciation is "ter") means "to have".

Western dialects add "s" to the end to form plurals, eastern ones change the final vowel.

Most dialects can omit the subject pronoun, but not French (because the last syllable of a Latin word is almost always lost)

In simple phrases with one conjugated verb, object pronouns (me, te, etc) usually go right before the verb. Many Portuguese dialects do some weird stuff though.

they usually have pronouns that look something like: jo tu el ela nos vos els elas, lui, etc

most of the time adjectives go after the verb

they usually have prepositions and other little words like "a " for "to / at" , "en" for in, "cum" for with, "i" for "and", "sen", for without, "de" for "of", etc

most have two verbs for "to know": sabere and gnoscere: very confusing for English learners!
in the west, there are two verbs for to be: stare and essere. very confusing for English learners
in the west, there are two words for by/for: par and par-a. very confusing for English learners!
in the east they say 'volere' for to want, in the west they say "querere"
btw don't confuse with volare which means "to fly"

Some dialects say magis for "more", others say "plus"
e.g. más inteligente vs. plus intelligente

some core words (most dialects have):

di(ce)re: to say (some dialects lost the "ce" inside certain verbs)
parlare: to speak (western dialects say fablare)
fa(ce)re: to do/make (most languages don't have make/do distinction)
some dialects say pero for but, some dialects say mas, watch out.
se/si : reflexive
si: if
si: yes
belo: beautiful
grazias: thanks
juven: young
velo = old
tuto: all
bono = good, melor = better/best
malo = bad, pior = worst
(a)(qu)est: this
podere: to be able to
devere: to have to / must
que : that
qui: who/ that
ja: already
cosa: thing
quando: when
per que: why
forte: strong
non: no/ don't (french people also add the word "paso" (step) at the end of the negated verb for some reason)
vivere: to live
morire: to die
legere: to read
cadere: to fall (also tombare)
como: how
esperare: to hope/wait (atendere means to wait for in some dialects, but esperare still means "to hope")
numbers (1-10): uno dox treys quatro sinco ses septo octo novo dex
20-90: vinte trente quarenta cinquenta sesenta septanta octenta noventa
100: cento 1000: mill
venire: to come
benevenito: welcome (literally: well + (past participle of) come)

English people always mess up the Romance words for "hair" and "horse". The first usually has an e in it, the latter an a.

reflexive is used with body parts:
"Jo me lavo las mans" means "I wash my hands" (litterally: "i wash the hands to myself") from verb lavare- se (French sticks the reflexive pronoun in front of the infinitive: se laver)

The verb "to go" is strange: there are three main forms, usually more than one exists in each dialect (!) but they are usually not interchangeable. The form to use depends on the person/tense/number/aspect of the verb:
anda- va- and ir-
e.g. French "je vais" uses the va form for "I go" but "I will go" is "J'irai"

Watch out for the distinction between the perfective past tense and the imperfective past tense that English people can never get right.

Some dialects still have the distinction between "i have gone" and "i went". some just say "i went", some always say "i have gone"


----------



## jester.

vince said:
			
		

> They got rid of grammatical noun cases that Latin has (German still has some, but not English). So a noun doesn't have a different ending depending on whether it's a subject, direct object, indirect object, possessive/possessor, instrument of some action, etc.



Careful! Romanian, which also is a romance language, has still got cases and distinctions in forms of nouns according to the grammatical case which is used, but it is a lot simpler than in old latin.


----------



## parakseno

Romanian also has 3 genders: masculine, feminine and neuter. Another peculiar thing is the definite article which is added at the END of the word unlike most Romance languages.
eg:
    băiat (boy) - băiatul (the boy)          (masculine)
    fată (girl) - fata (the girl)                 (feminine)
    cuvânt (word) - cuvântul (the word)  (neuter)

  Because it evolved a bit separated from the other Romance languages (it is one of the few Eastern Romanic languages and certainly the one with the most speakers), it has some peculiarities to an Italian for example, but a Romanian can easily understand about 80% of an Italian text (don't know how about the other way around - guess I'll have to ask an Italian  ).
  Hope I'll have some more time later to get back on this.  Wikipedia  has  quite a nice article on Romanian (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanian_language) - hope it's allowed.


----------



## Outsider

vince said:
			
		

> Here's my summary of common features


First, that was an excellent summary! Bravo! 

Now, a few remarks:



			
				vince said:
			
		

> in the west, there are two words for by/for: par and par-a. very confusing for English learners!


"By", "for", or "to". Don't forget "to".



			
				vince said:
			
		

> in the east they say 'volere' for to want, in the west they say "querere"
> btw don't confuse with volare which means "to fly"


Or with "scivolare/voler", which means "to steal".



			
				vince said:
			
		

> English people always mess up the Romance words for "hair" and "horse". The first usually has an e in it, the latter an a.


Here I don't know what you mean...  



			
				vince said:
			
		

> reflexive is used with body parts:
> "Jo me lavo las mans" means "I wash my hands" (litterally: "i wash the hands to myself") from verb lavare- se (French sticks the reflexive pronoun in front of the infinitive: se laver)


The object pronoun, more precisely (this is a trace of the dative case, I think).


----------



## Outsider

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Romance languages all originate from Latin. One of the most noted similarities is the prefixes and suffixes:
> 
> tele
> dis
> ex
> post
> scope
> logy
> tion
> 
> There are many more, as well.


Those prefixes and suffixes are from Latin and Greek. You will find them in English words, as well.


----------



## jester.

Outsider said:
			
		

> Here I don't know what you mean...



French:

Hair = cheveux
Horses = chevaux


----------



## Outsider

Oh, of course! 

And in West Romance _cabello/caballo_.


----------



## Alxmrphi

But in Italian..

Cavallo
Capello

still quite similar in looks, but not in sound..
I never thought this topic would be so interesting, vince (or anyone) can you explain this :
*
"Watch out for the distinction between the perfective past tense and the imperfective past tense that English people can never get right."

*Grazie
Thank you
Merci
Grasias

etc etc.....


----------



## Outsider

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> But in Italian..
> 
> Cavallo
> Capello
> 
> still quite similar in looks, but not in sound..


In Portuguese, it's also _ca*v*alo_. But these are not big differences, phonetically. It's very common for the sounds p, b, v to transform into one another as a language evolves. 
_Cabello/capelo/cheveu_ is from Latin _capillus_, and, according to the dictionary of the RAE, _caballo/cavallo/cheval_ is from Latin _caballus_.



			
				Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> I never thought this topic would be so interesting, vince (or anyone) can you explain this :
> *
> "Watch out for the distinction between the perfective past tense and the imperfective past tense that English people can never get right."
> 
> *Grazie
> Thank you
> Merci
> Grasias
> 
> etc etc.....


Well, in English you have only one basic tense to talk about the past: _I walked, I was, I sung_, etc. This is called the simple past. 
In most Romance languages, there are two of them. For example, in Spanish there is _andaba_ and _anduve_, _era_ and _fue_, _cantaba_ and _canté_. They are not synonymous, so this is a problem for English speakers.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I thought it was the other way around, at least in Italian

Passato prossimo (Past simple) is used to translate the past, but English had the simple past and the present perfect.

I walked
I have walked
I sung
I have sung
I wrote
I have written

but in Italian, it's just avere/essere + past participle.


----------



## Outsider

I carefully slipped the weasel word "basic" into my previous post. 

Yes, if you start counting compound verb forms like the present perfect, English has a few of those, too. In fact, I think English has more tenses than some Romance languages, if you count all the compounds. 
In any case, though, there is no English tense that is consistently good for translating Spanish _cantaba_, or Spanish _canté_, say. Sometimes, _cantaba_ will mean "I sang", others "I was singing", others "I used to sing". Sometimes _canté_ will mean "I sang", others "I have sung".


----------



## jester.

But this does not depend on the variety or lack of tenses but on the context.

English has a simple past form and a compound past form, just as Spanish has (and it has also got some more) but the rules for the use of these tenses is completely different and actually not comparable (or at least partly).


----------



## Outsider

But Spanish has _two_ 'simple pasts'!

English:

I sang
I have sung

Spanish:

cantaba
canté
he cantado


----------



## Alxmrphi

So, refering back to the quote, what is it English natives have a problem with?
Their simple past in translations.

Italian doesn't have a simple past though? does it.

Does "SIMPLE" past mean past tense in one word, in which I can see the past definate being simple past.

This is confusing me now.


----------



## Outsider

Going back to what *Vince* wrote:



			
				vince said:
			
		

> Watch out for the distinction between the perfective past tense and the imperfective past tense that English people can never get right.


...I don't think it makes a difference whether we're talking about simple or compound tenses. Either way, if you look at the list of English past tenses 

1. I sang
2. I have sung

and the list of Spanish past tenses:

3. cantaba
4. canté
5. he cantado

...there is none in the first list which matches the ones in the second list completely, or vice-versa.

P.S. I don't know what it's like for Italian, though...


----------



## vince

Some romance languages don't distinguish between he cantado and canté in that in some dialects they are always interchangeable, in others, only one can be used, ever, and in others they have the same distinction as in English, in that he cantado is for more recent events that have some connection to the present.

e.g. I have sung and I sang is always J'ai chanté (literally: Yo he cantado)
(Yo) canté exists in French (Je chantai), but no one says it anymore. It exists only in writing and when reciting a written piece.

But I think cantaba (French: chantais) and canté/he cantado (Fr: j'ai chanté) are usually not interchangeable in that imperfective connotes a process, description, or a habitual action whereas the latter two are about events, actions, and interruptions.

So Imperfect doesn't exist in Italian anymore? That would be really weird.
So "i was having a nervous breakdown when I suddenly had an accident", both incidents of the verb "have" would be the same in Italian?


i think he cantado is always I have sung
but I sang can be either yo cantaba or yo he cantado

English people usually can't distinguish between the two


----------



## Outsider

vince said:
			
		

> e.g. I have sung and I sang is always J'ai chanté (literally: Yo he cantado)


"I sang" may also be translated as _je chantais_.

"When I was living in Paris, I saw the Eiffeil Tower every day."
_Quand j'habitais à Paris, je voyais la tour Eiffel tous les jours._


----------



## vince

Another interesting thing about Romance languages is that most Latin vocabulary is preserved, but some dialects prefer one word over another, up to the point of rendering the rejected term obsolete. But it still exists! Or sometimes, a common word changes meaning but it still exists

For example, querere (to want) exists in French, but I believe it's an old word that means "to look for".
Also, "mais" (but) exists in Spanish (mas), but it is rare because spanish prefers "pero" as the word for "but".
entendere: means to understand, but in French it displaced odir (to hear) (which is the original form, still used in the western Romance dialects). But odir still exists in French (as ouïr), it's just that it's super-rare, used only in certain expressions.

The word for today in most Romance languages, "hoge", survives in  French (spelled/pronounced as "hui"), but they  always say  "the day of  today (hui)" ( i think other romance dialects say this too sometimes but it's not obligatory). So you always hear aujourd'hui "au jour de hui" (literally: al dia de hoy or al giorno d'oggi), but never hui (hoy / oggi).

likewise tenere has displaced habere to various degrees in the western romance languages.

Another thing is that romance languages generally say "I have xx years"  (jo ei xx anos) to say "I am xx years old". so you see english people saying stuff like "Je suis 15 ans vieux"/"Yo soy 15 años viejo", haha.

Also, most romance languages have an expression like xamar-se (literally: to call oneself with se the reflexive) that they use to say "my name is"
So you have "(jo) me xamo Paul" meaning "My name is Paul". With dialects that can leave out the pronoun, some English-speakers think "me xamo" means "my name", so they say "me xamo est Paul"  (!!!) (literally: I call myself is Paul)
e.g.  You ask in a Romance dialect: "Como se xama?" (what's your name?)

Answer:
"Me llamo Paul <-- Me llamo es Paul" (Spanish)
"Mi chiamo Paul <-- Mi chiamo è Paul" (Italian)
"Me chamo Paul <-- Me chamo é Paul" (for Portuguese dialects that don't stick pronouns to the end of conjugated verbs)

very funny whenever you hear english people say the phrases on the right.


----------



## vince

Outsider said:
			
		

> "I sang" may also be translated as _je chantais_.
> 
> "When I was living in Paris, I saw the Eiffeil Tower every day."
> _Quand j'habitais à Paris, je voyais la tour Eiffel tous les jours._



that's the imperfective though. I guess i should have clarified that when "i sang" has a perfective meaning, then it's always "j'ai chanté".

In Spanish I think that would be:
"Cuando (yo) vivía en Paris, (yo) veía la Torre Eiffel todos los días"

What I'm saying is that English people often get confused in Romance dialects and often put
"Quand j'ai habité"/"Cuando yo viví" and "j'ai vu"/"yo vi" in your example sentence.

(technically to correspond with the Spanish, the above French example should have been "quand je vécus" and "je vis" but French people don't use the simple past anymore)


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

vince said:
			
		

> For example, querere (to want) exists in French, but I believe it's an old word that means "to look for".


 
Querer in Spanish arose from a latin root that meant to question or to ask.

I also think you'd say "Mi nombre es Paul" because "Me llamo es Paul" literally means "I call myself is Paul".As you can see it's grammatically incoherent..


----------



## elroy

vince said:
			
		

> So Imperfect doesn't exist in Italian anymore? That would be really weird.
> So "i was having a nervous breakdown when I suddenly had an accident", both incidents of the verb "have" would be the same in Italian?


 
Italian does have an imperfect. What is not used much anymore, except in some dialects, is the simple past _(passato remoto_)_,_ the equivalent of the _passé simple_ in French. That is, Italian coincides with French in that it basically uses the present perfect ("ho mangiato," Fr. "j'ai mangé") to express the simple past and the imperfect ("mangiavo," Fr. "je mangeais") otherwise. This differs from Spanish, in which the _pretérito _is still very much alive and used.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I'm not sure where the idea of an imperfect not existing in Italian arose from, but I'm equally as shocked that someone said the passato remoto, but then I realised it's not the passato prossimo I got confused with. 

Does any past tense without a compound form (single word) qualify to be a simple past?



> I also think you'd say "Mi nombre es Paul" because "Me llamo es Paul" literally means "I call myself is Paul".As you can see it's grammatically incoherent..



- Mi chiamo Alex - okay, normally I wrote that with an "is" (è) until I was told the difference between "I call myself" and "My name is"
Howcome in Spanish then, the equivilent to "is" (es) is used when expressing this statement.



> This differs from Spanish, in which the _pretérito _is still very much alive and used.



*Interested* - What is the  _pretérito ?
_


----------



## jester.

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> - Mi chiamo Alex - okay, normally I wrote that with an "is" (è) until I was told the difference between "I call myself" and "My name is"
> Howcome in Spanish then, the equivilent to "is" (es) is used when expressing this statement.



Because mi nombre is means literally: My name is whereas Me llamo is equivalent to mi chiamo or I call myself.



			
				Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> *Interested* - What is the  _pretérito ?
> _



The pretérito indefinifo is a simple past form which is used to describe perfective events, look at this sentence

Cuando era jóven, tuve un accidente.

When I was young (imperfective), I had an accident (perfective).


I hope this has made things clearer for you.


----------



## Outsider

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> Does any past tense without a compound form (single word) qualify to be a simple past?


A tense constructed without an auxiliary verb is called a synthetic tense. 

Some Romance languages have synthetic past tenses that are equivalent to the past perfect ("I had sung"), so the answer to your question in is "no", in general. (And then there are the subjunctives...)



			
				Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> *Interested* - What is the  _pretérito ?
> _


Different languages often have different traditions regarding grammatical terminology. _Pretérito_ (preterite) is really just a word that means "past".

Here's another "Romance" word I haven't seen anyone post yet, "no": usually something like "non", from Latin "non".


----------



## Alxmrphi

My first statement...

I call myself Alex
Mi Chiamo Alex
Me llamo Alex

Italians don't say Mi Chiamo è Alex, so I was wondering why Spannairds say Me llamo es Alex?



> The pretérito indefinifo is a simple past form which is used to describe perfective events, look at this sentence



..So this is pluperfect?


----------



## jester.

They do not say Me llamo es ...

Read my answer from 14:12


----------



## Alxmrphi

Hi sept, look at the dates of the posts
Nobody has posted here in 3 and a half years, so you might not get a response from certain people (just letting you know)


----------



## Nino83

To clarify: 

Simple tenses:

Completed actions in the past (perfective)
I sang/sung (past simple)/Cantai (passato remoto)/Chantai (passé simple)/Canté (pretérito)/Cantei (préterito) 

Habitual actions in the past (imperfective) 
I used to sing (used to)/Cantavo (imperfetto)/Chantais (imparfait)/Cantaba (imperfecto)/Cantava (imperfeito) 


Compound tenses:

Past actions with a connection to the present 
I've sung (present  perfect)/Ho cantato (passato prossimo)/J'ai chanté (passé composé)/He  cantado (préterito compuesto)/Cantei (preterito, because in Portuguese  "tenho cantado", perfeito, is equal to "I've been singing". This is a  particularity of Portuguese language) 

Actions completed before a past event 
I  had sung (past perfect)/Ebbi cantato (trapassato remoto)/J'eus chanté  (passé antérieur)/Hube cantado (préterito anterior)/no tense in  Portuguese 

Habitual actions before a past event 
I used to  sing (or I had sung, litterally I've used to sing)/Avevo cantato  (piuccheperfetto)/J'avais chanté (plus-que-parfait)/Habia cantado  (plusquamperfecto)/Cantara or Tinha cantado (mais-que-perfeito) 

So,  in Italy and France we don't use "passato remoto/passé simple" and  "trapassato remoto/passé anterieur" in spoken language (in southern  Italy, especially in Sicily, we still use also "passato remoto" in  spoken language). 
We employ this tenses only in writing or in historical commentary. 

Es. (historical commentary) 
Quando, nel 2008, Obama fu eletto presidente... (When in 2008 Omaba was elected President...) 

But  we normally say: "Quattro anni fa sono andato a Londra in vacanza"  ("Four years ago I've gone to London for a holiday" not "I went"). 

Spanish  people use present perfect and past simple in the same way English  people do, but in Latin America they use past simple for all (completed  actions or actions with a connection to the present). 
Portuguese use  past simple for completed actions and actions with a connection to the  present while their present perfect is equal to your present perfect  continous. 

In the end, in all romance languages (Italian,  French, Spanish, Portuguese), there is the distinction (also in  speaking) between past simple/present perfect (perfective) for completed  actions in the past and imperfetto/piuccheperfetto (imperfective) for  habitual actions in the past. 

The  "piuccheperfetto/plus-que-parfait" is also used to denote anteriority  (because "trapassato remoto/passé antérieur" is obsolete also in  writing). 

Es. Quando sei arrivato avevo finito di studiare/Quand  tu es arrivé j'avais fini d'étudier (When you arrived I had finished to  study). 



> So Imperfect doesn't exist in Italian anymore? That would be really weird.
> So "i was having a nervous breakdown when I suddenly had an accident",  both incidents of the verb "have" would be the same in Italian?



No, *vince*. Italian still have this difference, so the first "have" is _avevo_ (imperfetto) and the second_ ho avuto_/_ebbi_ (passato prossimo or, only in writing, passato remoto).

If you have some question, ask me. 

P.S. 

simple:
perfective:
past simple/passato remoto/passé simple/pretérito/préterito <---- obsolete in Italian and French speaking
imperfective:
used to or past simple/imperfetto/imparfait/imperfecto/imperfeito 

compound: 
perfective:
present  perfect/passato prossimo/passé composé/préterito compuesto/preterito
past perfect/trapassato remoto/passé antérieur/préterito anterior/no tense <-- obsolete in Italian and French speaking 
imperfective:
used to or past perfect/piuccheperfetto or trapassato prossimo/plus-que-parfait/plusquamperfecto/mais-que-perfeito


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

French and Spanish (castilian) are not the same languages. I'm sorry to say you that but if you give to a french a text written in spanish it will not understand a word. On the contrary, a french understands better italian because the verbs and the words are very similar.


----------



## vampirodolce

vince said:


> Watch out for the distinction between the perfective past tense and the imperfective past tense that English people can never get right.


You are quite right, there is not a perfect match between the tenses in English and the Romance languages, beginners around here find it difficult to use the Simple past vs. Present Perfect, not to mention the continuous forms (I am visiting some friends) which, at least in Italian and French grammars, are not presented as tenses and sometimes don't even exist (It has been raining for days).

Verbs change according to the grammatical tense, person and sometimes gender, while in English they usually don't:

je parle, io parlo, I speak
tu parles, tu parli, you speak
il/elle parle, egli/ella parla, he/she/it speaks
nous parlons, noi parliamo, we speak
vous parlez, voi parlate, you speak
ils/elles parlent, essi/esse parlano, they speak

je suis allé (M) / allée (F), io sono andato (M) / andata (F)
tu es allé (M) / allée (F), tu sei andato (M) / andata (F)
il est allé (M) / elle est allée (F), egli è andato (M) / ella è andata (F)
nous sommes allés (MM) / allées (FF), noi siamo andati (MM) / andate (FF)
vous êtes allés (MM) / allées (FF), voi siete andati (MM) / andate (FF)
ils sont allés (MM), elles sont allées (FF), essi sono andati (MM), esse sono andate (FF)

In English it would be:

I went / have gone (M or F)
You went / have gone (M or F)
He (M), she (F), it went / has gone
We went / have gone (MM or FF)
You went / have gone (MM or FF)
They went / have gone (MM or FF)

The same is true for the future, etc.:

As mentioned above, Latin languages share a lot of vocabulary and the structure of the sentence is more or less the same. Spanish isn't more difficult to understand to Italian speakers than a strong regional accent or dialect; I have never opened a Spanish grammar or dictionary in my life, however I can understand a Spanish speaker especially if he or she speaks slowly.

Other similarities IMHO include:
-accent marks on letters to show where the stress goes: voilà, però.
-accents can also show how a letter is pronounced: perché [per'ke], è [ɛ], mère, cinéma.
-gender, as stated above, even for things:
 il mio amico (M) / mon ami (M), la mia amica (F) / mon amie (F), my friend (M or F)
 i miei amici (MM) / mes amis (MM), le mie amiche (FF), mes amies (FF), my friends (M or F)
 la maison (F), la casa (F), the house / le livre (M), il libro (M), the book
 les maisons (FF), le case (FF), the houses / les livres (MM), i libri (MM), the books.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Depende de la variante de castellano que habla, no creo que vas a entender a un caribeño u a un chileno.


----------



## vampirodolce

Beh mica ho detto che capisco tutto, ho detto che globalmente il senso lo dovrei intuire, cosi' come mi e' chiaro quello che hai scritto tu:

-Depende de la variante de castellano que habla, no creo que vas a entender a un caribeño u a un chileno.
-Dipende dalla variante di castigliano che parla, non credo che riesci a capire (vai a intendere) un caraibico o un cileno.

Mi sembra che le frasi siano al 90% uguali.

Saluti.


----------



## Nino83

Estoy de acuerdo con *vampirodolce* y con los otros. 
Si veo la TVE comprendo, salvo pocas palabras, lo que están diciendo, bien que la fonética española sea muy diferente (β, ð, θ en vez de b, v, d, s, z). 
Estoy de acuerdo con ti en la lengua escrita. Comprendo muy bien el francés escrito (las palabras son muy similares) que el español pero por la fonética es más comprensible la lengua española (las vocales son cinco). 
Quando fui a Barcelona nos entendíamos hablando cada uno sua lengua. 

My message in Italian is: 

Sono d'accordo con *vampirodolce* e con gli altri. 
Se vedo la TVE comprendo, salvo poche parole, quello che stanno dicendo, benché la fonetica spagnola sia molto differente (β, ð, θ invece di b, v, d, s, z). 
Sono d'accordo con te sulla lingua scritta. Comprendo molto bene il francese scritto (le parole sono molto simili) dello spagnolo però per (quanto riguarda) la fonetica è più comprensibile la lingua spagnola (le vocali sono cinque). 
Quando sono andato a Barcelona ci intendavamo parlando ognuno la sua (o propria) lingua. 

Muy similares. 

Italian and French are more similar each others in vocabulary, grammar (as Spanish and Portuguese are) but Italian and Spanish are more similar in phonetics (French and Portuguese share some similarity but are phonetically different). 

Sometimes Spanish and Italian are more similar also in grammar, for example about gerund (verbal tense): 

Vado a casa correndo 
Voy a casa corriendo 
Je vais chez moi (à la maison) en courant


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Nino83 said:


> To clarify:
> 
> Simple tenses:
> 
> Completed actions in the past (perfective)
> I sang/sung (past simple)/Cantai (passato remoto)/Chantai (passé simple)/Canté (pretérito)/Cantei (préterito)
> 
> Habitual actions in the past (imperfective)
> I used to sing (used to)/Cantavo (imperfetto)/Chantais (imparfait)/Cantaba (imperfecto)/Cantava (imperfeito)
> 
> 
> Compound tenses:
> 
> Past actions with a connection to the present
> I've sung (present  perfect)/Ho cantato (passato prossimo)/J'ai chanté (passé composé)/He  cantado (préterito compuesto)/Cantei (preterito, because in Portuguese  "tenho cantado", perfeito, is equal to "I've been singing". This is a  particularity of Portuguese language)
> 
> Actions completed before a past event
> I  had sung (past perfect)/Ebbi cantato (trapassato remoto)/J'eus chanté  (passé antérieur)/Hube cantado (préterito anterior)/no tense in  Portuguese
> 
> Habitual actions before a past event
> I used to  sing (or I had sung, litterally I've used to sing)/Avevo cantato  (piuccheperfetto)/J'avais chanté (plus-que-parfait)/Habia cantado  (plusquamperfecto)/Cantara or Tinha cantado (mais-que-perfeito)
> 
> So,  in Italy and France we don't use "passato remoto/passé simple" and  "trapassato remoto/passé anterieur" in spoken language (in southern  Italy, especially in Sicily, we still use also "passato remoto" in  spoken language).
> We employ this tenses only in writing or in historical commentary.
> 
> Es. (historical commentary)
> Quando, nel 2008, Obama fu eletto presidente... (When in 2008 Omaba was elected President...)
> 
> But  we normally say: "Quattro anni fa sono andato a Londra in vacanza"  ("Four years ago I've gone to London for a holiday" not "I went").
> 
> Spanish  people use present perfect and past simple in the same way English  people do, but in Latin America they use past simple for all (completed  actions or actions with a connection to the present).
> Portuguese use  past simple for completed actions and actions with a connection to the  present while their present perfect is equal to your present perfect  continous.
> 
> In the end, in all romance languages (Italian,  French, Spanish, Portuguese), there is the distinction (also in  speaking) between past simple/present perfect (perfective) for completed  actions in the past and imperfetto/piuccheperfetto (imperfective) for  habitual actions in the past.
> 
> The  "piuccheperfetto/plus-que-parfait" is also used to denote anteriority  (because "trapassato remoto/passé antérieur" is obsolete also in  writing).
> 
> Es. Quando sei arrivato avevo finito di studiare/Quand  tu es arrivé j'avais fini d'étudier (When you arrived I had finished to  study).
> 
> 
> 
> No, *vince*. Italian still have this difference, so the first "have" is _avevo_ (imperfetto) and the second_ ho avuto_/_ebbi_ (passato prossimo or, only in writing, passato remoto).
> 
> If you have some question, ask me.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> simple:
> perfective:
> past simple/passato remoto/passé simple/pretérito/préterito <---- obsolete in Italian and French speaking
> imperfective:
> used to or past simple/imperfetto/imparfait/imperfecto/imperfeito
> 
> compound:
> perfective:
> present  perfect/passato prossimo/passé composé/préterito compuesto/preterito
> past perfect/trapassato remoto/passé antérieur/préterito anterior/no tense <-- obsolete in Italian and French speaking
> imperfective:
> used to or past perfect/piuccheperfetto or trapassato prossimo/plus-que-parfait/plusquamperfecto/mais-que-perfeito



Pur consapevolissimo del rischio di passar per un cavillatore non posso non porre questa domanda: perché si dice che in italiano non venga piú usato il passato remoto nella lingua parlata quando la Toscana e il Mezzogiorno se ne servono eccome nel linguaggio quotidiano, e, nel linguaggio mediamente colto anche nelle altre regioni? Insomma, non si tratta d'una parte trascurabile degl'italiani.

E non è che il trapassato remoto o il passé antérieur s'usino tuttora perlomeno nel linguaggio scritto?


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

vampirodolce said:


> Beh mica ho detto che capisco tutto, ho detto che globalmente il senso lo dovrei intuire, cosi' come mi e' chiaro quello che hai scritto tu:
> 
> -Depende de la variante de castellano que habla, no creo que vas a entender a un caribeño u a un chileno.
> -Dipende dalla variante di castigliano che parla, non credo che riesci a capire (vai a intendere) un caraibico o un cileno.
> 
> Mi sembra che le frasi siano al 90% uguali.
> 
> Saluti.



Questo è facile tutta persona che ha una lingua latina come madre lingua può capirlo. Al contrario, ci sono tanti dialetti di 'castigliano' parlati in America che dubito che Lei va a intendere tutto (già che gli Spanici hanno alcune difficoltà in capirsi).


----------



## Peter94

Nino83 said:


> (β, ð, θ en vez de b, v, d, s, z).


/s/ is never pronounced [θ], unless the speaker has a _ceceo_ - but even then the outcome is not exactly [θ], but something more like a fronted apical denti-alveolar [s̪+], which I'd basically describe as a "kind of lisped /s/".

/s/ in Northern Spain (and parts of Colombia) has a quality of fronted apical post-alveolar [ʃ̺+]. I've heard Paolo Cozza using a similar sound, and he's from Milan. It's quite funny, because since Italian contrasts /s/ and /ʃ/ such realization brings them close together. I wouldn't be surprised if a merger occurred at some point in the future.

And of course, <z> is pronounced /θ/ only in dialects that have _distinción_, which would be only many European ones, including Standard European Spanish. In others it merges with /s/.

[β ð ɣ] (fricatives or approximants) are allophones of /b d g/ (there's no phonemic /v/ in any Standard Spanish varieties) in most positions, except after a pause, a nasal consonant (/m/ and /n/), and in case of /d/ after a lateral consonant (/l/). So they're not the only realizations of these letters, just predominant allophones of /b d g/.

It's also worth mentioning that Colombian Spanish has a less extensive lenition than other dialects - /b d g/ before consonants are pronounced [b d g].


----------



## Nino83

*Angelo di fuoco*, innanzitutto complimenti per il tuo italiano. 
E' vero che nella parlata giornalistica ed in televisione il passato remoto venga utilizzato ma la sua funzione può essere rimpiazzata in qualsiasi registro, anche il più formale, dal passato prossimo. Quando persino all'esame scritto del concorso in magistratura non viene corretto l'utilizzo del passato prossimo anche per eventi molto antichi, si può iniziare a parlare di un vero e proprio processo di desuetudine. 
Anche nel meridione (per inciso, sono siciliano, regione nella quale più di tutte si utilizza il passato remoto) il passato remoto è ormai utilizzato (nel parlato) per lo più da persone con più di quarant'anni di età. 
Personalmente lo utilizzo nella maggioranza dei casi solo quando parlo in siciliano mentre il passato prossimo predomina nell'italiano. Nello scritto è relegato, per lo più, alla narrazione storica. 
Il trapassato remoto è* rarissimo* (quasi un relitto storico) anche nello scritto (poichè, in italiano, per descrivere un fatto temporalmente anteriore ad un altro nel passato si usa per lo più il piuccheperfetto congiuntivo o, se la congiunzione lo permette, il trapassato prossimo dell'indicativo). 
Es. Non appena *arrivai* se n'*era* già *andato* --> passato remoto e trapassato prossimo dell'indicativo 

Guarda qui http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/luigi-pirandello/ 
Una biografia, linguaggio colto e scritto nonché resoconto storico. Il passato remoto è presente ma non vi è traccia del trapassato remoto. 
Nelle poche frasi in cui sarebbe stato possibile utilizzare il trapassato remoto viene usato il trapassato prossimo. 
Esempi: 
"(nel 1924 *aveva suscitato* scalpore la sua pubblica richiesta di  iscrizione al partito fascista), nel 1934 gli *era stato conferito* il premio Nobel per la letteratura. Nel 1949 la Villa del Caos dove *era nato* fu dichiarata monumento nazionale." 
La Treccani è la più autorevole enciclopedia italiana. 

Everyone can search on google "ebbe fatto" "fu andato" "fu stato" "ebbe detto". The only pages everyone will find tell about conjugation of verbs. Rarely you can find this tense (trapassato remoto) on newspaper. 

That's right, *Peter94*. I was speaking about Standard European Spanish. For me is easier to understand Latin American pronunciation, that's similar to the Italian one, but (I was saying that) I understand TVE pronunciation too.


----------



## vampirodolce

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Pur consapevolissimo del rischio di passar per un cavillatore non posso non porre questa domanda: perché si dice che in italiano non venga piú usato il passato remoto nella lingua parlata quando la Toscana e il Mezzogiorno se ne servono eccome nel linguaggio quotidiano, e, nel linguaggio mediamente colto anche nelle altre regioni? Insomma, non si tratta d'una parte trascurabile degl'italiani.
> 
> E non è che il trapassato remoto o il passé antérieur s'usino tuttora perlomeno nel linguaggio scritto?


Complimenti per l'italiano. Si' e' vero, al Sud il passato remoto ha ancora una certa diffusione, principalmente per l'influenza che i dialetti hanno sulla parlata locale. Io sono del Nord e nel parlato non lo uso praticamente mai, ricordo che si usava spesso a scuola durante le interrogazioni di storia e piu' in generale lo troverai ancora nello scritto un po' piu' formale e controllato (es. libri di storia).

Fra l'altro il passato remoto e' pieno di verbi irregolari, quindi e' meno intuitivo del passato prossimo e credo che questo sia uno dei motivi del suo declino.

Non sentirai nessuno dire:





> Nacqui nel 1926.


 sentirai: 





> Sono nato nel 1926.


In una pagina di Wikipedia leggo invece:





> John F. Kennedy nacque a Brookline, nel Massachusetts.


qui si usa il passato remoto, principalmente perche' come dicevo la tipologia del testo lo rende piu' adatto. Tuttavia, nel parlato di tutti i giorni, sentirai qualcosa del tipo:





> Dov'e' nato John F. Kennedy? - E' nato a Brookline, nel Massachusetts.



Diciamo che imparare il passato remoto per uno studente straniero e' un nice to have ma non e' un argomento cosi' indispensabile.

Per quanto riguarda il trapassato remoto, ho preso come esempio questa frase:


> Il giorno che (io) ebbi avuto quell'idea, non andasti al lavoro, ricordi?


Anche questa la troverai esclusivamente nelle narrazioni scritte e per di piu' molto di rado, magari in qualche romanzo ambientato chissa' quando... Se qualcuno mi parla cosi', la prima cosa che penso e': 'Ma da dove viene questo, dall'800?'.

In altre parole (ma e' solo una mia opinione) qualche volta bisogna privilegiare un uso un po' piu' attuale della lingua, l'obiettivo dovrebbe essere parlare un buon italiano, corretto, ma non troppo da libro. La frase sopra potrebbe diventare:


> Il giorno che ho avuto quell'idea non sei andato al lavoro, ricordi?
> Il giorno che ho avuto quell'idea non sei andato al lavoro, ti ricordi?
> Quando ho avuto quell'idea non sei andato al lavoro, ti ricordi?
> Quando ho avuto quell'idea non sei andato al lavoro, vero?
> ecc. ecc.


e suoneresti molto piu' sciolto.

Spero di essere stato chiaro.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Nino83 said:


> *Angelo di fuoco*, innanzitutto complimenti per il tuo italiano.
> E' vero che nella parlata giornalistica ed in televisione il passato remoto venga utilizzato ma la sua funzione può essere rimpiazzata in qualsiasi registro, anche il più formale, dal passato prossimo. Quando persino all'esame scritto del concorso in magistratura non viene corretto l'utilizzo del passato prossimo anche per eventi molto antichi, si può iniziare a parlare di un vero e proprio processo di desuetudine.
> Anche nel meridione (per inciso, sono siciliano, regione nella quale più di tutte si utilizza il passato remoto) il passato remoto è ormai utilizzato (nel parlato) per lo più da persone con più di quarant'anni di età.
> Personalmente lo utilizzo nella maggioranza dei casi solo quando parlo in siciliano mentre il passato prossimo predomina nell'italiano. Nello scritto è relegato, per lo più, alla narrazione storica.
> Il trapassato remoto è* rarissimo* (quasi un relitto storico) anche nello scritto (poichè, in italiano, per descrivere un fatto temporalmente anteriore ad un altro nel passato si usa per lo più il piuccheperfetto congiuntivo o, se la congiunzione lo permette, il trapassato prossimo dell'indicativo).
> Es. Non appena *arrivai* se n'*era* già *andato* --> passato remoto e trapassato prossimo dell'indicativo
> 
> Guarda qui http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/luigi-pirandello/
> Una biografia, linguaggio colto e scritto nonché resoconto storico. Il passato remoto è presente ma non vi è traccia del trapassato remoto.
> Nelle poche frasi in cui sarebbe stato possibile utilizzare il trapassato remoto viene usato il trapassato prossimo.
> Esempi:
> "(nel 1924 *aveva suscitato* scalpore la sua pubblica richiesta di  iscrizione al partito fascista), nel 1934 gli *era stato conferito* il premio Nobel per la letteratura. Nel 1949 la Villa del Caos dove *era nato* fu dichiarata monumento nazionale."
> La Treccani è la più autorevole enciclopedia italiana.
> 
> Everyone can search on google "ebbe fatto" "fu andato" "fu stato" "ebbe detto". The only pages everyone will find tell about conjugation of verbs. Rarely you can find this tense (trapassato remoto) on newspaper.
> 
> That's right, *Peter94*. I was speaking about Standard European Spanish. For me is easier to understand Latin American pronunciation, that's similar to the Italian one, but (I was saying that) I understand TVE pronunciation too.



Grazie per i complimenti.
Nell'articolo dell'enciclopedia Treccani nelle frasi che hai citato non ci vuole proprio il trapassato remoto, non c'è nessuna congiunzione né locuzione avverbiale che lo richieda. Nelle prime due frasi il trapassato prossimo lo si potrebbe sostituire col passato remoto, nell'ultima ("nel 1949...) ci vuole proprio il trapassato prossimo.
Io, dal mio canto, ho sentito il passato remoto usato spontaneamente da persone che s'erano appena maturate... (ma poi provvenivano dalla Toscana).
La mia insegnante d'italiano all'università disse in un'occasione che il passato remoto lo s'uccideva proprio a forza di ripetere che non veniva piú usato.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

> Il giorno che (io) ebbi avuto quell'idea, non andasti al lavoro, ricordi?



Non so, ma questa mi suona proprio artificiale. Da conservatore che sono non userei il passato prossimo, ma metterei il passato remoto in entrambe...


----------



## Nino83

Si è vero, non c'è alcuna congiunzione che indichi un evento appena concluso. 
In generale, comunque, il trapassato remoto è relegato per lo più ai romanzi. 
Se  si ha l'intenzione di imparare la lingua italiana o francese per  leggere le opere letterarie (presenti e passate), allora è importante  studiare anche questi due tempi (oltre al subjonctif imparfait e  plus-que-parfait). 
Se l'intenzione è, invece, quella di capire e  farsi comprendere o di leggere quotidiani e riviste, la conoscenza di  questi due tempi è pressoché facoltativa (al contrario di quanto avviene nello spagnolo e nel portoghese).


----------



## 涼宮

Nino83 said:


> *Spanish  people use present perfect and past simple in the same way English  people do,* *but in Latin America they use past simple for all (completed  actions or actions with a connection to the present)*.



Sorry, but that's false. There are certain regions in Latin America where the use of the present perfect is almost non-existent, but the entire Latin America uses canté and he cantado pretty much like English both in the spoken language and in the written language. Spaniards overuse the present perfect as opposed to latinos. For example if you just saw your friend Pedro in the bakery a Spaniard would utter ''He visto a Pedro en la panadería'' whereas a latino would say ''vi a Pedro en la panadería''. For a Latino American ''he visto a Pedro en la panadería'' means ''I have seen several times Pedro in the bakery for some time up now''. ¿Almorzaste? - No, no he almozardo. ¿Has visto la peli Shrek? - No, no la he visto. Latino Americans say it like that. All tenses in Spanish are very used in the spoken and written form in Latino America except for the future subjunctive .


----------



## Nino83

Hi *涼宮*. 
In this book, "Spanish: An Essential Grammar", Routledge 2004, I read these words (page 310): 
"In much of Latin America, with the possible exception of the Andes, the preterite is used in situations in which Peninsular speakers would opt for the perfect. In some cases this can be compared with the contrast between British English ‘Have you done it yet?’ and American English ‘Did you do it yet?’"


----------



## 涼宮

Nino83 said:


> Hi *涼宮*.
> In this book, "Spanish: An Essential Grammar", Routledge 2004, I read these words (page 310):
> "In much of Latin America, with the possible exception of the Andes, the preterite is used in situations in which Peninsular speakers would opt for the perfect. In some cases this can be compared with the contrast between British English ‘Have you done it yet?’ and American English ‘Did you do it yet?’"



That information is very scarce to me . Spaniards use the present perfect in a way more similar to Italian/French whereas in Latin America it's similar to English. You can also read the article in Wikipedia about pretérito perfecto compuesto. Talk to Latino Americans and you'll see .


----------



## Nino83

Te creo *涼宮*, pero no pienso que los españoles dirían "en 2002 he ido a París" (pienso que dirían "en 2002 fui a París) mientras nos italianos diríamos "nel 2002 sono andato a Parigi" (en francés "en 2002 je suis allé a Paris). 
Voy a leer la página en wikipedia.


----------



## 涼宮

Nino83 said:


> Te creo *涼宮*, pero no pienso que los españoles dirían "en 2002 he ido a París" (pienso que dirían "en 2002 fui a París) mientras nos italianos diríamos "nel 2002 sono andato a Parigi" (en francés "en 2002 je sui allé a Paris).
> Voy a leer la página en wikipedia.



En ese aspecto, sí, ahí no lo usan como el italiano, pero en España oirás el pretérito compuesto en lugares donde no lo usarías ni en inglés ni en Latino América. Tampoco es que la diferencia sea ''woah, enorme, dos lenguas diferentes'' pero sí se nota.


----------



## L'irlandais

涼宮 said:


> That information is very scarce to me...


Hi 涼宮,
What do you mean by "scare" exactly? (in this context...)
CGM


----------



## Nino83

Portanto podríamos decir que ha quarto maneras de utilizar preterito simple y compuesto: 

1) los portugueses utilizan siempre el preterito simple (porque aquelo compuesto es igual a el preterito compuesto continuo de los ingleses es. Eu tenho cantado = I've been singing) 
2) los americanos de idioma español utilizan el preterito simple también por los hechos concretos (hoy vi Fernando en el supermercado, los españoles dirían "hoy he visto Fernando en el supermercado") y el preterito compuesto (siempre con hoy, este o sin adverbios e nunca con ayer o aquel) para los hechos en general 
3) los españoles utilizan el preterito simple con ayer o aquel y aquelo compuesto con hoy y esto (esto año, esta semana) 
4) los italianos e los franceses utilizan el preterito compuesto también con los adverbios ayer, aquel, en 1998 etc... 

y quanto y como los españoles utilizan el preterito anterior en la lengua hablada y escrita?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

2 & 3) El español peninsular también admite variaciones.
Lo de "hoy" y "este" no es muy estricto y permite ambos tiempos según el contexto discursivo y la sensibilidad del hablante - sea en Latinoamérica sea en España, aunque la norma sí exige el pretérito perfecto con estos adverbios.
En el norte de la península el pretérito indefinido se usa más o menos como en Latinoamérica, en todos casos, mucho más que en el resto de España.
Sin embargo, tengo que constatar que este uso con "avui" (hoy) y "aquest" (este) sí que es estricto en otra lingua peninsular, que es el catalán.
4) "Los italianos" no son una masa homogénea, yo nunca me atrevería a hacer generalizaciones que comprendiesen a todos los italianos. No me consta que la milanesización de la lingua italiana, que se trate de los regiolectos o del italiano "estándar", esté tan avanzada.


----------



## 涼宮

L'irlandais said:


> Hi 涼宮,
> What do you mean by "scare" exactly? (in this context...)
> CGM



Well, it was probably the wrong word. I meant that the information is lacking, not very detailed, it needs more explanation .


----------



## Nino83

Angelo di fuoco said:


> 4) "Los italianos" no son una masa homogénea, yo nunca me atrevería a hacer generalizaciones que comprendiesen a todos los italianos. No me consta que la milanesización de la lingua italiana, que se trate de los regiolectos o del italiano "estándar", esté tan avanzada.



Non conosco nessuno sotto i 40 anni che utilizzi il passato remoto nel parlato italiano e, ripeto, la Sicilia è (dovrebbe essere) la regione che lo utilizza di più in tutta Italia. 

In secondo luogo più che una milanesizzazione si dovrebbe parlare di romanizzazione del linguaggio italiano (contrapposto al fiorentino). 

Comunque non vorrei sembrare pedante. Se uno straniero vuole imparare il passato remoto lo faccia. Si renderà ben presto conto dello spazio nel quale è stato relegato nella lingua parlata. 

Altra cosa è la differenza tra la /ɛ/ e la /e/ e tra la /ɔ/ e la /o/ che, al di fuori del dialetto toscano (e di chi studia dizione, come gli attori) non è avvertita nel resto del paese. 

Sono argomenti che possono essere studiati da chi vuole affinare la lingua ma che non ostacolano, minimamente, la mutua comprensione.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

涼宮 said:


> En ese aspecto, sí, ahí no lo usan como el italiano, pero en España oirás el pretérito compuesto en lugares donde no lo usarías ni en inglés ni en Latino América. Tampoco es que la diferencia sea *''woah, enorme, dos lenguas diferentes''* pero sí se nota.



Sabemos todos que lo que está escrito en lo libros difiere mucho de la lengua hablada.  Los Rioplatense jejeje...


----------



## onoda

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Pur consapevolissimo del rischio di  passar per un cavillatore non posso non porre questa domanda: perché si  dice che in italiano non venga piú usato il passato remoto nella lingua  parlata quando la Toscana e il Mezzogiorno se ne servono eccome *nel linguaggio quotidiano*, e, nel linguaggio mediamente colto anche nelle altre regioni? Insomma, non si tratta d'una parte trascurabile degl'italiani.
> 
> E non è che il trapassato remoto o il passé antérieur s'usino tuttora perlomeno nel linguaggio scritto?



Se per linguaggio quotidiano s'intende il dialetto,anche se per  maggiore precisione il Siciliano è,almeno a livello regionale,  riconosciuto come lingua ( L.R. 9/2011),come il Veneto etc etc ,se no  qua scoppia un casino,la risposta è si,si usa ancora.

Poi una cortesia, proviamo ad utilizzare una lingua sola?Mi pare di capire che ci siano anche altri utenti che vorrebbero partecipare,ma se continuiamo a saltare da una lingua ad un'altra *rischiamo* di renderglielo impossibile.


----------



## L'irlandais

涼宮 said:


> Well, it was probably the wrong word. I meant that the information is lacking, not very detailed, it needs more explanation .


Didn't mean to be correcting your English.  It seemed like a novel use of the word to me.  Perhaps something like "I don't have access to such info." keeps you meaning, or prehaps not?
I feel languages grow from this contact with other approaches to language usage, so do correct me if I've misunderstood what you were driving at. Thanks.


----------



## Nino83

L'irlandais said:


> Didn't mean to be correcting your English.  It seemed like a novel use of the word to me.  Perhaps something like "I don't have access to such info." keeps you meaning, or prehaps not?
> I feel languages grow from this contact with other approaches to language usage, so do correct me if I've misunderstood what you were driving at. Thanks.



This term in Italian is used not only when money, food, resources are insufficient or poor in quantity but even if an information is lacking or mediocre. 
The first time I met this world was when I read about Bretton Woods system in which there was a clause (the "scarce currency clause". The clause provided that if the IMF ran out of stocks of a country's  currency, this could be declared a ‘scarce currency’, upon which members  would be entitled and expected to discriminate against the country's  goods in their trade policies.) 

Es. Informazione di scarso contenuto (an information whose content is lacking or insufficient). 
Mediocre is a word of Romance origin too.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

onoda said:


> Se per linguaggio quotidiano s'intende il dialetto,anche se per  maggiore precisione il Siciliano è,almeno a livello regionale,  riconosciuto come lingua ( L.R. 9/2011),come il Veneto etc etc ,se no  qua scoppia un casino,la risposta è si,si usa ancora.
> 
> Poi una cortesia, proviamo ad utilizzare una lingua sola?Mi pare di capire che ci siano anche altri utenti che vorrebbero partecipare,ma se continuiamo a saltare da una lingua ad un'altra *rischiamo* di renderglielo impossibile.



Mbè, ho già detto che avevo sentito ragazze toscane che s'erano appena maturate usare spontaneamente il passato remoto (in italiano, non in toscano). Il contesto era certamente accademico (in un corso di traduzione tedesco-italiano alla mia università in Germania), ma era un commentario spontaneo in cui lo usavano per commentare qualcosa che riguardava la loro università in Italia, quindi il linguaggio non era molto "formale", "di distanza" né "scritto" (come concetto).

Per quel che riguarda una lingua sola, il thread è cominciatio in inglese, s'è "sviato" allo spagnolo due pagine fa senza che nessuno gridasse allo scandalo e adesso noi abbiamo aggiunto qualche commentario in italiano. Non ci vedo il problema.


----------



## onoda

commentariate come vi pare


----------



## olaszinho

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Mbè, ho già detto che avevo sentito ragazze toscane che s'erano appena maturate usare spontaneamente il passato remoto (in italiano, non in toscano). Il contesto era certamente accademico (in un corso di traduzione tedesco-italiano alla mia università in Germania), ma era un commentario spontaneo in cui lo usavano per commentare qualcosa che riguardava la loro università in Italia, quindi il linguaggio non era molto "formale", "di distanza" né "scritto" (come concetto).
> 
> Per quel che riguarda una lingua sola, il thread è cominciatio in inglese, s'è "sviato" allo spagnolo due pagine fa senza che nessuno gridasse allo scandalo e adesso noi abbiamo aggiunto qualche commentario in italiano. Non ci vedo il problema.



In italiano si dice commento non commentario. 

Mi piacerebbe aggiungere un mio commento sull'uso del passato remoto nell'italiano contemporaneo:

1) Nell'italiano scritto e parlato formale il passato remoto è ancora vivo in gran parte d'Italia, a prescindere dall'età del parlante. Mi capita spesso di ascoltare ventenni utilizzare il passato remoto, mentre arzilli vecchietti usano quasi esclusivamente il passato prossimo.
2) Come molti hanno già sottolineato, il passato remoto è ancora utilizzato in Toscana, gran parte del Sud: Campania, Puglia, Abruzzo, Basilicata. Si usa anche nelle Marche del sud, parte dell'Umbria e Roma. In questa città mi capita di sentirlo utilizzare da alcune persone e non da altre.
3) A mio avviso, il caso della Sicilia e di buona parte della Calabria è peculiare: il dialetto siciliano dispone soltanto del passato remoto e, con molta probabilità per un fenomeno d' ipercorrezione, quando i siciliani e i calabresi parlano italiano tendono ad  usare quasi esclusivamente il passato prossimo. Bisognerebbe valutare il ruolo degli insegnanti in questa scelta; immagino che a scuola molti insegnanti correggano i bambini e li spingano ad utilizzare il passato prossimo, ritenendo, erroneamente, l'uso del passato remoto come regionale o dialettale. 
4) Nell'italiano standard, la tendenza a sostituire il passato remoto col passato prossimo nasce nell'Italia settentrionale, i cui dialetti perdettero tale tempo già alla fine dell'Ottocento. Vi sono tuttavia città come Bologna in cui l'uso del passato remoto è ancora presente. Molti fenomeni linguistici, spesso erronei, tipici dell'italiano settentrionale finiscono per far breccia anche nel resto d'Italia, probabilmente per un prestigio economico e culturale di cui il Nord ha goduto e in parte gode tuttora.
5) La scelta fra i due tempi verbali  spesso dipende da fattori psicologici, sociali e culturali del parlante.
6) Personalmente uso normalmente il passato remoto e così fanno molti miei amici (zona Marche del Nord e Romagna) pur non essendo tale tempo presente nel mio dialetto. D'altra parte, la grammatica italiana ne sostiene ancora l'uso. L'eventuale scomparsa del passato remoto impoveribbe notevolemente la lingua e le sue capacità espressive. Non posso negare che quando mi capita di ascoltare fatti accaduti molto tempo fa, narrati al passato prossimo, non posso far a meno di condisidare quest'uso  eccessivamente informale, familiare o addirittura sbagliato; probabilmente sono troppo conservatore e vi assicuro che non sono un "matusalemme". D'altronde, perché difendere il congiuntivo e non il passato remoto? Forse perché si usa di più al Sud?
7) E' vero  che le grammatiche italiane per stranieri più recenti, adeguandosi al modello dell'italiano settentrionale, e talvolta specificandolo anche nell'introduzione, definiscono l'uso del passato remoto come formale, letterario o riservato all'uso scritto. Altrettanto non si può dire per le grammatiche riservate agl'italiani, in cui l'uso del passato remoto è raccomandato con chiarezza.

P.S. Proprio l'altra sera ascoltavo un'intervista ad un francese, direttore dei giardini di Versailles. L'interprete italiana ulitilizzava, in molti casi, il passato remoto per tradurre il presente o il passato prossimo usati in francese (narrazioni di fatti storici o datati nel tempo). Cito quest'aneddoto per dimostrare, se ce ne fosse bisogno, che il passato remoto è di certo più utilizzato in italiano che in francese.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Grazie, sapevo che in italiano si dice commento, ma nella maggioranza delle lingue che conosco la parola è piú lunga e a volte le interferenze non si possono evitare.

Rispondendo al tuo P. S.
Ho fatto la tua stessa osservazione sull'abuso del _présent historique_ (tempo che utilizzo solamente per riassumere la trama d'un libro, un pezzo di teatro, un film o cose del genere): in un corso di francese stavamo leggendo un libro storico tedesco scritto nel classico tempo narrativo (Präteritum), la docente ci fece tradurre oralmente i brani che leggevamo, e la prima a cui toccò tradurre fu una ragazza madrelingua francese che tradusse il tempo narrativo (passato storico) col _présent historique_. 
Ho fatto pur anche l'osservazione contraria: ci sono casi in cui il francese utilizza il _passé simple_ mentre l'italiano ha fatto il passo dal _passato remoto_ al _passato prossimo_: nel genere giornalistico qual è la recensione i francesi utilizzano sovente il _passé simple_, anche se l'evento recensito (diciamo, spettacolo teatrale - cosa che ho letto - o una partita di calcio - cosa di cui ho sentito parlare) risale al giorno prima o comunque distà poco nel tempo, allorché in italiani perlomeno nella recensione d'uno spettacolo, eccezion fatta per qualche eventuale excursus storico, verrebbe utilizzato il _passato prossimo_ (cosa che non accadeva, diciamo, negli anni venti o trenta).


----------



## Nino83

olaszinho said:


> 3) A mio avviso, il caso della Sicilia e di  buona parte della Calabria è peculiare: il dialetto siciliano dispone  soltanto del passato remoto e, con molta probabilità per un fenomeno d'  ipercorrezione, quando i siciliani e i calabresi parlano italiano  tendono ad  usare quasi esclusivamente il passato prossimo. Bisognerebbe  valutare il ruolo degli insegnanti in questa scelta; immagino che a  scuola molti insegnanti correggano i bambini e li spingano ad utilizzare  il passato prossimo, ritenendo, erroneamente, l'uso del passato remoto  come regionale o dialettale.
> 5) La scelta fra i due tempi verbali  spesso dipende da fattori psicologici, sociali e culturali del parlante.
> 
> D'altronde, perché difendere il congiuntivo e non il passato remoto? Forse perché si usa di più al Sud?
> 
> P.S. Proprio l'altra sera ascoltavo un'intervista ad un francese,  direttore dei giardini di Versailles. L'interprete italiana  ulitilizzava, in molti casi, il passato remoto per tradurre il presente o  il passato prossimo usati in francese (narrazioni di fatti storici o  datati nel tempo). Cito quest'aneddoto per dimostrare, se ce ne fosse  bisogno, che il passato remoto è di certo più utilizzato in italiano che  in francese.



Ciao *olaszinho*. 
Essendo  nato all'inizio degli anni ottanta ti posso assicurare che non vi è  nessuna tendenza da parte degli insegnanti a preferire il passato  prossimo al passato remoto. Una volta (non ricordo bene l'anno, ma  comunque alle scuole elementari) vinsi una gara sui tempi verbali ed  erano compresi sia il passato che il trapassato remoto. 
Detto  questo, mi viene naturale passare dall'esclusivo utilizzo del passato  remoto al passato prossimo quando parlo in italiano. Comunque se dovessi  scrivere un tema, come accadeva alle superiori, utilizzerei certamente  il passato remoto (ma non il trapassato che, per come è strutturato, si  presta per lo più all'uso in contesti narrativi). 
Se, raramente, mi  capita di utilizzare il passato remoto nel parlato, di sicuro ciò è  relegato alla terza persona singolare o plurale. Mai direi "due mesi fa  andai..." oppure "lo facesti?". 

Per quanto riguarda il  congiuntivo il discorso è differente (non sapevo che il suo mancato  utilizzo fosse maggiore al nord che al sud). 
Il modo in questione ha  una funzione fondamentale: distinguere un avvenimento ipotetico,  impossibile, improbabile o comunque non sicuro da un evento certo mentre  la differenza tra un evento concluso nel passato (passato remoto) ed un  evento passato collegato in qualche modo al presente (passato prossimo)  è andata sicuramente sfumando. 

Ho visto anch'io la trasmissione della Dandini ed è vero (gran bel programma).  
Per  la narrazione storica (quindi anche nei telegiornali o nelle  trasmissioni di approfondimento) il passato remoto è utilizzato (anche  se lo definirei parlato formale), di sicuro più che in francese (che  aveva una regola più ferrea qualche secolo fa, quella delle  ventiquattro ore) ma questo è dovuto per lo più alla confusione  (soprattuto dei verbi in -ir) che si ha nell'orale dove, spesso, il  passato remoto è indistinguibile dal presente (je/tu finis il finit,  je/tu dis il dit) o dall'imperfetto (je parlais, je parlai). Lo stesso  fu il destino dell'imperfetto congiuntivo (je/tu finisse(s) nous  finission, vous finissiez ils finissent). 

L'italiano non ha  queste ambiguità fonetiche (anzi ne ha anche meno dello spagnolo e del  portoghese nelle quali la prima persona plurale del presente e del  preterito, salvo la seconda coniugazione in spagnolo, sono uguali)  quindi il passato remoto non è destinato a scomparire. 

Detto  questo, se t'incontrassi per strada non ti chiederei, probabilmente:  "Ciao! Come andò la partita la settimana scorsa? Vincesti?". Uno spagnolo utilizzerebbe il preterito simple. 

Quindi si potrebbe dire che gli italiani non utilizzano il passato remoto tanto quanto gli spagnoli ma lo utilizzano di più rispetto ai francesi, cioè nella narrazione storica orale (e quindi perlopiù con la terza persona singolare e plurale). 

Ciao


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Leggendo "La dama di Monsoreau" di Dumas nei giorni scorsi mi sono accorto che il _passé simple_ viene utilizzato persino per parlare d'eventi che risalgono a meno di 24 ore, anche nei dialoghi.

P.S. Da quando vincesti la gara sui tempi verbali la tua padronanza del passato remoto sembra essersi infievolita un po'. O sarà che in siciliano il passato remoto di vincere sia regolare in tutte le persone?


----------



## Nino83

Angelo di fuoco said:


> P.S. Da quando vincesti la gara sui tempi verbali la tua padronanza del passato remoto sembra essersi infievolita un po'. O sarà che in siciliano il passato remoto di vincere sia regolare in tutte le persone?



Ahah, in effetti si (ho correto)  
In siciliano, infatti, il passato remoto di vinciri (vincere) è vinc*ìa* (al posto di vinsi). 
jo vincìa, tu vincisti, iddu vincìu, nui vincemmu, vui vincistu, iddi vinceru.


----------



## olaszinho

Nino83 said:


> Ciao *olaszinho*.
> 
> Detto  questo, se t'incontrassi per strada non ti chiederei, probabilmente:  "Ciao! Come andò la partita la settimana scorsa? Vincesti?". Uno spagnolo utilizzerebbe il preterito simple.
> 
> Quindi si potrebbe dire che gli italiani non utilizzano il passato remoto tanto quanto gli spagnoli ma lo utilizzano di più rispetto ai francesi, cioè nella narrazione storica orale (e quindi perlopiù con la terza persona singolare e plurale).
> 
> Ciao



Ciao Nico83

Neppure a me capita di utilizzare il passato remoto con la seconda persona singolare e plurale, tanto meno nelle domande dirette. Mi può accadere di parlare con qualcuno, ricordando alcuni avvenimenti passati e dire: "Ti ricordi quella volta che mi dicesti o che facesti...." Lo uso invece con le altre persone verbali, soprattutto con la terza singolare e plurale ma anche la prima: "Alcuni anni fa andai..."; " Da piccolo lessi un libro bellissimo"; " All'esame di latino fui bocciato", ecc. Certamente non utilizzo il passato remoto soltanto per narrare fatti storici, ma anche accadimenti che considero lontani nel tempo, anche a livello psicologico, generalmente oltre il lasso di tempo di un anno, ma non necessariamente. In questi casi potrei usare entrambi i tempi, tanto il passato prossimo come il passato remoto. Nel linguaggio più spontaneo e familiare tendo ad usare il passato prossimo, in quello un po' più sorvegliato il passato remoto. Debbo però dire che ho sentito toscani, campani e pugliesi, parlare in italiano, ed usare il passato remoto con ieri o la settimana scorsa. D'altronde le grammatiche italiane tradizionali considerebbero quest'uso corretto.
Trovo che le forme del passato remoto, soprattutto in italiano, siano molto belle, derivando molto spesso direttamente dal perfetto latino; sono inoltre  numerose, varie, irregolari ed evocative. Basti pensare che alcuni verbi hanno più di una forma, come il verbo perdere: _"persi, perdei, perdetti". 
_In spagnolo, le forme del _ pretérito indefinido _sono molto più regolari e le desinenzedei verbi regolari della seconda e della terza coniugazione coincidono. Il portoghese, pur mantenendo le desinenze distinte nelle tre coniugazioni, dispone di forme piuttosto regolari. Ad onor del vero, va però aggiunto che questi tempi sono usatissimi in queste lingue, soprattutto in portoghese, in cui non esiste un vero e proprio tempo corrispondete al nostro passato prossimo.
Anche in francese, le forme del _passé simple _sono assai irregolari, ma a me paiono meno varie rispetto all'italiano; d'altra parte i numerosi verbi irregolari tendono ad avere più o meno le medesime desinenze, e una volta conosciuta la prima, le altre diventano automatiche: _je dus, tu dus, il dut; je fis, tu fis, il fit, etc.
_Non conosco il rumeno, ma da quello che ho letto, il tempo verbale corrispondente al nostro passato remoto ha una ricchezza di forme pari a quelle italiane, ma questo tempo è del tutto scomparso nella lingua parlata e persino in quella scritta, per lo meno nel rumeno standard. Sovravvive in alcune aree periferiche del paese, ma con un ruolo grammaticale del tutto differente: si usa per indicare avvenimenti accaduti di recente, nell'arco delle 24 ore.


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> ... Trovo che le forme del passato remoto, soprattutto in italiano, siano molto belle, ... irregolari ed evocative ...


Sono d'accordo. Anzi, a volte suonano addirittura "solennemente" rispetto ale forme del passato prossimo. Questo però può essere dovuto anche al fatto che nel linguaggio colloquiale l'uso del passato remoto (al nord) è limitato, quindi raro, e in alcune regioni (quasi) assente. 

Per quanto riguarda gli stranieri che studiano la lingua italiana, cioè se è importante per loro apprendere il passato remoto o no, personalmente direi di sì. Almeno sul livello "passivo", visto che praticamente non esiste un romanzo o qualsiasi opera letteraria italiana, in cui non incontriamo il passato remoto. Ma basta leggere vari articoli "moderni" p.e. in Wikipedia eccetera. Insomma, secondo me, è impossibile ignorare il passato remoto se uno vuole essere capace di leggere in italiano.

Szia, Olaszinho


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Alcune irregolarità del passato remoto italiano sono vere e proprie innovazioni, e persino abbastanza recenti, come la forma _persi_, credo anche resi, giacché non né ho trovato occorrenze prima della seconda metà dell'Ottocento - od ho  trovato occorrenze di forme alternative che oggi si considererebbero come scorrette; rendei, renduto.
Mi piacerebbe sapere donde provvengono le forme del passato remoto in -etti, -ette: dal Mezzogiorno (Campagna) o si possono leggere anche in opere d'autori toscani?

In spagnolo coincidono solamente le desinenze della prima persona plurale indicativo presente e _pretérito indefinido_ delle coniugazioni in -ar e -ir, mentre per la coniugazione in -er abbiamo -emos per il presente (per esempio, comemos) ed -imos per pretérito indefinido (per esempio, comimos). Nel portoghése la differenza tra il presente ed il _pretérito perfeito simples_ la fa l'accento grafico: cantamos (Presente) opposto a cantámos (PPS), mentre coincidono le desinenza della suddetta forma dei verbi in -er ed -ir.

D'altronde anche in italiano esiste una coincidenza a livello morfologico, ma non tra il presente e passato remoto, bensí tra il passato remoto e l'imperfetto del congiuntivo per la seconda persona del plurale di tutti i verbi.


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Per quanto riguarda gli stranieri che studiano la lingua italiana, cioè se è importante per loro apprendere il passato remoto o no, personalmente direi di sì. Almeno sul livello "passivo", visto che praticamente non esiste un romanzo o qualsiasi opera letteraria italiana, in cui non incontriamo il passato remoto. Ma basta leggere vari articoli "moderni" p.e. in Wikipedia eccetera. Insomma, secondo me, è impossibile ignorare il passato remoto se uno vuole essere capace di leggere in italiano.
> Szia, Olaszinho



Ma infatti non si sta discutendo se studiare o meno il passato remoto ma se e quanto è utilizzato nella lingua parlata e con questo non intendo il monologo di un attore, la cronaca di un giornalista, un fatto antico (o storico) raccontato da una persona, ma quando si parla tra persone o quando ci si scambia opinioni. 
Da questo punto di vista basta seguire qualsiasi talk show per rendersi conto che quando due o più persone parlano tra di loro la percentuale di utilizzo del passato remoto rispetto al passato prossimo è (scusate la ripetizione) prossimo allo zero. 
Comunque è un tempo da studiare (come il passé simple francese) comunque, per riconoscerlo negli scritti e nei monologhi, nei racconti e nelle cronache orali. 

Nessuno qui (nemmeno il sottoscritto) sta sostenendo l'inutilità del passato remoto.


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> ... Comunque è un tempo da studiare (come il passé simple francese) comunque, per riconoscerlo negli scritti e nei monologhi, nei racconti e nelle cronache orali.


E' questo che ho detto anch'io ... Forse non mi sono espresso assai chiaramente: infatti ho reagito ad alcune opinioni (che ho sentito/letto) secondo le quali praticamente si può "vivere" anche senza conoscere il passato remoto, visto che 


> ... basta seguire qualsiasi talk show per rendersi conto che quando due o più persone parlano tra di loro la percentuale di utilizzo del passato remoto rispetto al passato prossimo è (scusate la ripetizione) prossimo allo zero...


 ecc.

P.S. Mi pare che Giletti nell'Arena e Vespa nella Porta a porta a volte usino il passato remoto ... ma ora non sono del tutto sicuro


----------



## olaszinho

*Altra cosa è la differenza tra la /ɛ/ e la /e/ e tra la /ɔ/ e la /o/ che, al di fuori del dialetto toscano (e di chi studia dizione, come gli attori) non è avvertita nel resto del paese. *


Scusami, ma non sono del tutto d'accordo con quest'affermazione. La distinzione fra vocali aperte e chiuse, sostanzialmente uguale al modello toscano, è presente in tutta l'Italia centrale: Toscana, Lazio, Marche centrali ed Umbria. Non vi è molta differenza fra le vocali del fiorentino e quelle romane o umbre, con alcune eccezioni: bòsco, bosco, colònna, bistècca e poche altre. D'altra parte la presenta di vocali aperte e chiuse è presente nella maggior parte dei dialetti italiani, al Nord come al Sud, fatta eccezione per buona parte della Sicilia, Calabria e altri pochi luoghi. La realtà è  che al nord, come al Sud, si pronunciano spessissimo in modo diverso rispetto all'italiano standard che, come sappiamo, si basa sul toscano.

*Mi piacerebbe sapere donde provvengono le forme del passato remoto in -etti, -ette: dal Mezzogiorno (Campagna) o si possono leggere anche in opere d'autori toscani?


*Le forme in -etti sono oggi più comuni di quelle in -ei per quanto concerne la seconda coniugazione. Sono senz'altro presenti in Toscana, in cui è  diffusa addirittura la forma dialettale _andetti _per andai.

*Per quanto riguarda gli stranieri che studiano la lingua italiana, cioè se è importante per loro apprendere il passato remoto o no, personalmente direi di sì. Almeno sul livello "passivo", visto che praticamente non esiste un romanzo o qualsiasi opera letteraria italiana, in cui non incontriamo il passato remoto. Ma basta leggere vari articoli "moderni" p.e. in Wikipedia eccetera. Insomma, secondo me, è impossibile ignorare il passato remoto se uno vuole essere capace di leggere in italiano.

**Szia, Olaszinho 

**Szia Francis! Ma nagyon meleg Olaszorszagbàn! 


*Condivido. Senza il passato remoto risulterebbe impossibile la comprensione di testi scritti classici, ma anche contemporanei. Non dobbiamo inoltre dimenticare che la situazione linguistica italiana è ancora molto diversificata, un italiano che decidesse di vivere in Toscana o in Campania, e non solo, dovrebbe essere in grado di comprendere l'uso del passato remoto anche all'orale. Non bisogna mai credere che gli usi locali siano sempre estendibili a tutta la penisola. Infine, non consideriamo  mai abbastanza quanto le differenze culturali, sociali, psicologiche e di registro possano influire sui vari fenomeni linguistici, e nella fattispecie sulla scelta stilistica di un tempo verbale come il passato remoto.


*P.S. Mi pare che Giletti nell'Arena e Vespa nella Porta a porta a volte usino il passato remoto ... ma ora non sono del tutto sicuro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*Certo. Nei programmi di tipo giornalistico e di approfondimento è normale l'uso del passato remoto. Molti lo usano anche quando si raccontano nelle interviste. Certo al "Grande Fratello" o a "Uomine e donne" è decisamente raro, ma può capitare di sentirlo anche in questo tipo di trasmissioni. 
P.S Ho veduto recentemente il film "La grande bellezza" e il passato remoto è usato da quasi tutti gli attori. Anche nei film americani, doppiati in italiano, capita spesso di sentire il passato remoto.  *
*


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> E' questo che ho detto anch'io ...  Forse non mi sono espresso assai chiaramente: infatti ho reagito ad  alcune opinioni (che ho sentito/letto) secondo le quali praticamente si  può "vivere" anche senza conoscere il passato remoto, visto che
> ecc.



Mi sembra di aver nettamente differenziato tra cronaca  (giornalistica o meno), racconti (orali) e monologhi, dove chi racconta  non sta parlando con una persona in particolare (ma con il pubblico in  generale), ed i casi in cui due o più persone parlano tra loro. Quindi  non ho sostenuto che non si debba studiare ma che nella lingua  parlata (quando parli con una o più persone determinate e non con un pubblico in generale) è assai poco utilizzato. 
Insomma, non sento, quando esco di casa frasi del tipo "Ciao ragazzi! Non ci si vede da tempo. Cosa *faceste* durante le vacanze estive?" oppure "Ciao Francesco. Come mai la settimana scorsa *saltasti* la partita di calcetto?" "Eh, non *potei* venire perchè *presi* una storta alla caviglia.*Stetti* tre giorni a riposo ed ora sono come nuovo". 
Poi,  se qualcuno di voi conosce persone che parlano così (e che non siano il  Commissario Montalbano) ne prendo atto. Ciò significherebbe che le  divergenze nel parlato tra regione e regione sono molto ampie. A voi la  risposta  



olaszinho said:


> *Altra cosa è la differenza tra la /ɛ/ e la /e/ e tra la /ɔ/ e la /o/ che, al di fuori del dialetto toscano (e di chi studia dizione, come gli attori) non è avvertita nel resto del paese. *
> 
> 
> Scusami, ma non sono d'accordo con quest'affermazione. La distinzione fra vocali aperte e chiuse, sostanzialmente uguale al modello toscano, è presente in tutta l'Italia centrale: Toscana, Lazio, Marche centrali ed Umbria. Non vi è molta differenza fra le vocali del fiorentino e quelle romane o umbre, con alcune eccezioni: bòsco, bosco, colònna, bistècca e poche altre. D'altra parte la presenta di vocali aperte e chiuse è presente nella maggior parte dei dialetti italiani, al Nord come al Sud, fatta eccezione per buona parte della Sicilia, Calabria e altri pochi luoghi. La realtà è  che al nord, come al Sud, si pronunciano spessissimo in modo diverso rispetto all'italiano standard che, come sappiamo, si basa sul toscano.
> 
> P.S Ho veduto recentemente il film "La grande bellezza" e il passato remoto è usato da quasi tutti gli attori. Anche nei film americani, doppiati in italiano, capita spesso di sentire il passato remoto.  *
> *



Scusa olaszinho, ma se sostieni che "La realtà è  che al nord, come al Sud, si pronunciano spessissimo in  modo diverso rispetto all'italiano standard che, come sappiamo, si basa  sul toscano." ciò significa che: 

a) le differenze tra le "e" e le "o" aperte e chiuse non sono determinanti per distinguere pèsca da pésca, bòsco da bosco per 48 milioni di italiani su 60 milioni 
b) che queste differenze non incidono né nella comprensione orale (Fiorello e Baudo non hanno una pronuncia standard e dubito che qualche italiano abbia difficoltà a comprenderli) né in quella scritta
c) tant'è che la loro irrilevanza è attestata dal fatto che la scrittura non distingue tra vocali aperte e chiuse 
d) questa differenza, oltre che dai 12 milioni di cui sopra, è sentita come "errore" solo da quelle poche persone che studiano dizione (attori, qualche presentatore, doppiatori) 

Per quanto riguarda i film si può dire che spesso la scelta del passato remoto anche per eventi recenti può essere dettata da scelte stilistiche (es. Camilleri ne "Il Commissario Montalbano" lo utilizza per "sicilianizzare" la parlata, creando così un ibrido tra italiano e siciliano, in quanto le persone parlano in italiano ma utilizzano il passato remoto come nel dialetto siciliano).


----------



## olaszinho

Ciao Nico83
Il film a cui mi riferivo è "La grande bellezza" di Sorrentino, girato a Roma, i cui protagonisti provengono un po' da tutt'Italia (interpretano per lo più attori, registi, scrittori mancati e "fancazzisti" in genere": usano il passato remoto in situazioni un po' diverse rispetto ai tuoi esempi, non si riferiscono  certo a fatti accaduti la settimana precedente o l'estate scorsa. Lo utilizzano per raccontare episodi della loro vita, ma comunque  in conversazioni fra amici.

Il discorso delle vacali è semplice e complesso allo stesso tempo: esiste un italiano standard e dizionari che riportano tale pronuncia: ognuno si regoli come creda.
Pippo Baudo parla un italiano perfetto, avendo egli fatto vari corsi di dizione per diventare presentatore. Semmai posso percepire un leggero accento romano, ma di siciliano gli è rimasto ben poco. Anche Fiorello parla un italiano quasi standard con una cadenza vagamente siciliana, ma le vocali sono diventate piuttosto romane, vivendo a Roma da decenni. Non pronuncia certo come la maggior parte dei siciliani: situaziòne, opiniòne, con tutte le vocali aperte. Ciò non toglie che dopo la cadenza toscana, quella siciliana sia fra le mie preferite. 
Camilleri invece ha un bellissimo e marcatissimo accento siciliano e usa tantissimo il passato remoto, ma è anche un signore di età avanzata; il suo italiano dovrebbe comunque servire da esempio......(Mi riferisco all'italiano utilizzato nelle interviste, non all'originalissimo ibrido siculo-italiano usato nei suoi romanzi.


----------



## Nino83

Sulle vocali quello che intendo dire è che la diversa distribuzione regionale non influisce minimamente né sulla comprensione né sulla scrittura e non potrebbe essere altrimenti. Con una diversa distribuzione della pronuncia la differenza tra pèsca e pésca o tra corso e còrso (della Corsica) si può solo desumere dal contesto della frase. Poi, ci mancherebbe, se uno straniero vuole studiare anche dizione, ben venga. 

Sul passato remoto, infine, ribadisco la mia posizione. Gli italiani quando parlano tra di loro (quindi, esclusa la cronaca giornalistica, la narrazione orale o i monologhi) lo utilizzano in misura infinitamente inferiore agli spagnoli madrileni (che sono quelli che utilizzano più di tutti, tra i madrelingua spagnoli, il preterito perfecto compuesto) ma un po' di più dei francesi (cronaca, narrazione, monologhi e quando si parla di fatti avvenuti, veramente, svariati anni addietro). 
Anche il sito dell'Accademia della Crusca dice: 



> Negli usi informali (tipicamente, durante la *conversazione quotidiana*,  ma anche nella *scrittura più spontanea*), il passato remoto resiste  ancora nel Mezzogiorno, mentre nelle regioni *settentrionali* e in parte  di quelle *centrali* viene *sostituito perlopiù* dal passato prossimo. *Negli  usi formali invece*, dove l'italiano è più sorvegliato, il passato  remoto risulta generalmente *ben saldo*, e in modo particolare nella  *narrazione di fatti conclusi* (cioè privi di rapporto col presente).  Esempi di passato remoto in contesti di questo tipo si hanno  correntemente nella prosa della narrativa, dei giornali, dei fumetti
> 
> in http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/...omande-risposte/ancora-sulluso-passato-remoto



oppure 



> In una *narrazione obiettiva* di *eventi passati* che *non* siano messi in  *relazione col presente* *né abbiano alcun collegamento con l'esperienza  personale di chi parla* o chi scrive (pensiamo, per esempio,  all'esposizione di vicende appartenenti a epoche più o meno lontane, di  biografie di personaggi storici ecc.) *anche i non toscani* ricorrono al  passato remoto (o, in alternativa, al presente storico) nello scritto o  nel *parlato più sorvegliato*.
> 
> Le migliori grammatiche dicono che nell'Italia settentrionale prevale  l'uso del passato prossimo, nell'*Italia meridionale* l'uso del passato  remoto, *benché il passato prossimo vi acquisti terreno*; in Toscana  l'alternanza è tuttora viva e significativa».
> 
> in http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/...stica/domande-risposte/sulluso-passato-remoto



In pratica nella conversazione quotidiana e nello scritto più spontaneo, quando i fatti, anche se antichi, hanno un collegamento con l'esperienza personale di chi parla, si usa il passato prossimo (anche nel meridione, dove il passato prossimo acquista terreno). Ciò è del tutto in linea con gli esempi che facevo sopra (se c'è un collegamento personale, e quindi se l'interlocutore deve utilizzare la prima o la seconda persona singolare o plurale, molto raramente utilizzerà il passato remoto). 
Diverso il caso in cui l'evento è antico e non è collegato con l'esperienza personale di chi parla, trattandosi, in sostanza, di narrazione oggettiva (quindi terza persona singolare e plurale, si raccontano fatti che riguardano altre persone). In questo caso l'utilizzo del passato remoto è presente ma (dicono dalla Crusca) in questo caso anche i non toscani utilizzano il passato remoto nel parlato più sorvegliato (cioè nel parlato formale, come può essere il caso di Vespa e Giletti). Ciò si collega con quanto dicevo su cronaca, narrazione orale e monologhi.

Gli articoli si concludono con la seguente affermazione: "in Toscana  l'alternanza è tuttora viva e significativa". 

Non mi sembra di dire cose molto diverse da quelle presenti in questi due articoli.  

I film, comunque, essendoci una sceneggiatura scritta, non mi sembrano un buon punto di riferimento. 
Anche in queste situazioni, comunque, l'utilizzo del passato remoto con la prima e la seconda persona singolare e plurale è quantomen_o_ rara e spesso avviene quando si cerca un effetto arcaicizzante o dialettale. 

Tutto, ovviamente, secondo la mia modesta opinione.


----------



## olaszinho

"Sul passato remoto, infine, ribadisco la mia posizione. Gli italiani quando parlano tra di loro (quindi, esclusa la cronaca giornalistica, la narrazione orale o i monologhi) lo utilizzano in misura infinitamente inferiore agli spagnoli madrileni (che sono quelli che utilizzano più di tutti, tra i madrelingua spagnoli, il preterito perfecto compuesto) ma un po' di più dei francesi (cronaca, narrazione, monologhi e quando si parla di fatti avvenuti, veramente, svariati anni addietro). 
Anche il sito dell'Accademia della Crusca dice": 

"Sul passato remoto, infine, ribadisco la mia posizione. Gli italiani quando parlano tra di loro (quindi, esclusa la cronaca giornalistica, la narrazione orale o i monologhi) lo utilizzano in misura infinitamente inferiore agli spagnoli madrileni (che sono quelli che utilizzano più di tutti, tra i madrelingua spagnoli, il preterito perfecto compuesto) ma un po' di più dei francesi (cronaca, narrazione, monologhi e quando si parla di fatti avvenuti, veramente, svariati anni addietro). 
Anche il sito dell'Accademia della Crusca dice":   *Nino83
*
L'Accademia della Crusca non dice affatto che il passato remoto non si usi più all'orale, ma ribadisce situazioni già menzionate nei post precedenti. Nulla di nuovo sotto il sole, quindi. In certe zone della Toscana l'uso del passato remoto è invece molto simile allo spagnolo madrileno; e la Toscana non è una ragione qualsiasi per il ruolo e il prestigio che il toscano ha esercitato sulla lingua italiana. *Ciò che più contesto è il tuo riferirti  gerericamente agli  italiani, come a un tutt'uno omogeneo, soprattutto in riferimento all'uso del passato remoto. Persino La Crusca,  da te citata, e tutti gli scritti sull'argomento, fanno continuamente riferimento ad almeno tre situazioni differenti per quanto concerne l'uso del passato remoto:*
1) Quella dell'Italia settentrionale, in cui non si usa praticamente mai, se non in situzioni molto formali. Vi sono delle eccezioni: Bologna, frequento questa città e sento usare il passato remoto nell'oralità. Ho anche degli amici bolognesi.
2) Italia centrale in cui tutto sommato l'uso dei due tempi resiste, con una tendenza ad usare maggiormente il passato prossimo, ma il passato remoto non è certamente scomparso, conosco romani che lo utilizzano tranquillamente, non certo in riferimento a fatti recentissimi (ieri, la settimana scorsa) ma in narrazioni riguardanti la loro vita, accadimenti passati e lontani psicologicamente dal parlante.
3) Italia meridionale in cui il passato remoto è certamente presente, non mi riferisco ai dialetti, ma all'italiano parlato. In Campania è usatissimo. 
Ho già parlato della situazione siciliana e non voglio ripetermi. Tuttavia ho un conoscente siciliano, avvocato, che vive dalle mie parti ed usa e come il passato remoto!

Per concludere direi: a Firenze e Napoli lo si può ancora ascoltare quotidianamente, a Roma abbastanza spesso, a Milano o Torino quasi mai, al di fuori di situazioni formali. Anche se non si può mai generalizzare.

P.S. E' innegabile che un gionalista o un professore universitario useranno il passato remoto molto più spesso di altre categorie professionali, per lo meno al Centro -Nord.

*Sempre dall'Accademia della Crusca:*
Per rispondere al suo quesito le suggerirei una triplice distinzione: definire l'imperfetto (e quindi per correlazione il passato prossimo e quello remoto) dal punto di vista strettamente temporale, in seguito dal punto di vista aspettuale e infine modale.
*    Si potrebbe iniziare portando l'attenzione su un elemento intuitivo ed evidente: tutti questi tre tempi indicano un fatto passato. Possono indicarsi il passato prossimo e il passato remoto come due tempi che qualificano un'azione passata, l'uno come piuttosto vicina, l'altro come lontana ("Ieri ho incontrato Maria";"un anno fa incontrai Maria"). Si potrà poi precisare che la "lontananza" può non essere solo temporale ma psicologica (emotiva o mentale), puntando, per il passato prossimo, sui legami e gli effetti sul presente ("Perché non mangi la torta?" a. "Perché l'ho mangiata poco fa"; b. "Perché da un anno il medico mi ha proibito di mangiare dolci"), e per il passato remoto sulla mancanza di legami con il presente ("Mio nonno combatté con i partigiani").

Ancora dalla Crusca:
Si potrà, ora, meglio precisare in che cosa invece consista l'aspetto perfettivo espresso, in genere, dal passato remoto: un'azione considerata del tutto conclusa ("Maria tornò a casa", "Cesare conquistò la Gallia"), talora di tipo momentaneo, puntuale ("Improvvisamente si ruppe un vetro"); e che cosa sia, infine, l'aspetto compiuto, a cui rimanderebbe il passato prossimo: il perdurare nel presente degli effetti di un evento accaduto precedentemente ("Maria è tornata a casa, e ora dorme nel suo letto", "l'uso secolare del latino ha contribuito a unificare culturalmente l'Europa").*
*Come ultima notazione, occorre forse accennare al fatto che l'odierna diffusione, soprattutto al Nord, dell'uso del passato prossimo a discapito di quello remoto (così come il fenomeno inverso nel Meridione), ha "rimescolato" un poco le carte degli usi e dei primitivi valori aspettuali generalmente riferiti o collegati ai due tempi.

*In conclusione, vogliamo poi  affermare che al giorno d'oggi il passato remoto si usa meno di 30 anni fa, probabilmente sì; meno di 50 anni fa, direi di sì, molto meno di 100 anni fa, sicuramente sì!


----------



## Nino83

Vabè, mi sa che da questa discussione non se ne esce. 
Nella mia esperienza personale (e sto parlando di gente laureata, non di italiano substandard) il passato remoto è relegato alla narrazione orale di eventi molto lontani, quindi alla terza persona singolare e plurale. Prima e seconda (se si eccettua il dialetto) nell'orale sono rarissime. 
Noto, con piacere, che altrove si utilizzi normalmente. 

P.S.


> *Si potrà poi precisare che la "lontananza" può non essere solo temporale ma psicologica (emotiva o mentale)*
> 
> *e che cosa sia, infine, l'aspetto compiuto, a cui rimanderebbe il  passato prossimo: il perdurare nel presente degli effetti di un evento  accaduto precedentemente*



Secondo questa distinzione, si dovrebbe dire: "Ciao Guido. Dov'è che andasti l'anno scorso in vacanza? Ti divertisti?"  
Non ricordo che due persone abbiano mai parlato così in mia presenza. 
Ripeto, nella mia esperienza personale. 
Dalla Toscana alla Campania, prendo atto, la situazione sarà ben differente. 
Ciao


----------



## olaszinho

*Giuro che questo è il mio ultimo post sull'argomento, ma ho trovato su Yahoo questa discussione fra ragazzi, credo delle superiori, sull'uso del passato remoto e prossimo. Pubblico il post di un ragazzo pugliese, mi sembra interessante per comprendere le profonde differenze d'uso fra i due tempi fra Nord e Sud, ancora al giorno d'oggi! 
*
"Da quando ho conosciuto i miei amici veneti, un improvviso contrasto linguistico è sorto. Io uso il passato remoto anche per cose avvenute solo qualche settimana fa, mentre loro usano solo e sempre il passato prossimo.... anche per le cose vecchie e sepolte e morte da secoli.

Es. 'Mozart è nato a Salisburgo e ha avuto un padre che gli ha insegnato la musica, che poi ha suonato alle principali corti dell'epoca' - versione nordica

Traduzione pugliese = 'Mozart nacque a Salisburgo ed ebbe un padre che gli insegnò la musica, che poi suonò... ecc'

A me suona stranissimo il passato prossimo semplicemente perchè tutte le persone che conosco usano il passato remoto. A voi invece suona il contrario? Io dico per esempio come è normale
'La settimana scorsa quando la professoressa mancò, noi non facemmo niente'
o 'Quando l'altro ieri andammo a casa sua, lui ci prese in giro'

...e uso il passato prossimo solo per cose vicine e in stretta relazione con il presente. 'Ho finito di studiare' (ora) 'Abbiamo mangiato insieme stamattina'.... 'Una settimana fa mangiammo insieme'

P.S. Nella discussione, c'è anche l'interessante testimonianza di una persona olandese che, vivendo in Puglia, ha appreso l'uso attivo del passato remoto. In certi casi, la sola comprensione passiva non basta. 

Ecco il link:
http://it.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100528081351AAggVsz


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> ...  Quella dell'Italia settentrionale, in cui non si usa praticamente mai, se non in situzioni molto formali. Vi sono delle eccezioni: Bologna, frequento questa città e sento usare il passato remoto nell'oralità. Ho anche degli amici bolognesi ...


Confermo. Non sono madrelingua, quindi le mie esperienze sono ovviamente limitate, ma anch'io ho degli amici a Bologna e conosco anche altre persone "bulgnais" (tra cui anche non laureate).  Insomma, a Bologna il passato remoto l'ho sentito usare ogni tanto anche nei discorsi del tutto colloquiali o quottidiani.


----------



## cherine

Dear all,

We had to close this thread as the topic is to broad and also because it's getting more focused on Italian grammar, discussing topics that are already discussed in the Italian forum.

Anyone interested in continuing this discussion is welcome to search the Italian forum for previous discussion, or start a more focused thread in any pertinent forum.

Regards,
Cherine
On behalf of the OL mod team.


----------

